# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Presents MOTO X , Samsung N8000 Full Support !

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [04 FEB 2017]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] # Moto X [ XT1096 ]  Dump Uploaded  [ World First ]# Moto X [ XT1096 ]   eMMC Pinouts Uploaded  [ World First ]# Samsung N8000  Dump Uploaded# Samsung N8000   eMMC Pinouts Uploaded# Samsung N8000   eMMC Pinouts Uploaded# LG F460L  Dump / Fixed# Samsung J100H  Repair Pack / FixedYou can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

